# Advice for gift of first slingshot



## Puffstone (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi,
So I'm looking to gift a slingshot to my adult brother for Christmas. He's a military guy and pretty difficult to buy for and I think this is right up his ally. I think a wood traditional style would be his style and he would probably pick a laminated over a solid wood. I've found this one on eBay. Can anyone give me any advice on this particular slingshot? What type of extras would you suggest if you do recommend this particular device.

Thanks for the help!
Chris


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

This one looks nice -- never seen this brand before. To go with it I'd get him a second band set, some ammo, some targets, safety glasses, and maybe a carry case for the sling and/or ammo. Simple Shot is having a sale right now.


----------



## Puffstone (Nov 24, 2015)

Sherman said:


> This one looks nice -- never seen this brand before. To go with it I'd get him a second band set, some ammo, some targets, safety glasses, and maybe a carry case for the sling and/or ammo. Simple Shot is having a sale right now.


What latex would you suggest? Theraband gold or .03 or .04? Would this be compatible with both single and double layer bands?


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like this could handle double bands just fine. Depends on what ammo he wants to shoot and if he will hunt or target shoot. Might also consider a tube set just to try tubes and flat bands. Others could answer this better than me...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*For starters, a more versatile choice might be the Scout (Gen 2) from Simple Shot. You can order the adult starter kit - comes with 3 lbs. of ammo and safety glasses. Excellent product, highly reputable vendor. Bonus - it might be on sale for the holidays.*

*http://simple-shot.com/*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jebus, get the man a Scout! That thing you posted is an abomination.


----------



## Puffstone (Nov 24, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> Jebus, get the man a Scout! That thing you posted is an abomination.


Help me understand and educate me why the posted one is so bad? I'm not challanging you. I just want to learn. I find myself wanting one once Christmas is over


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought you had already purchased that one and wanted to know what to get with it. If you think he wants one like that take a look at Aplus slingshots - a supporting vendor here. They are excellent slingshots, but everyone has their favorites. The Scout is often recommend as a good one to start with. It's not a favorite of mine and you said you thought you wanted a wood laminate.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

TBH on pure aesthetics there are many, much nicer looking slingshots out there. Even on Ebay.
In terms of functionality, that one has nice low forks that mean it will be comfortable to shoot (tall forks mean there is a longer lever to try and hold steady against).

It looks pretty uncomfortable to hold though, of you were going to choke it up tightly (ie by bracig the forks against thumb and index finger) it looks like it would be too wide to be comfortable, and that short stubby handle is going to be hard to grip if you shoot it hammer style.

If you have some budget kicking around I can personally recommend A+ slingshots (the kit fox has a nice grip and beautiful aesthetics).
http://www.aplusslingshots.com/kit-fox---minotaur.html

If you want to get a really good functional slingshot then at Pocket Predator range has some cost effective options that are great to shoot ( I have the cub scout and ranger tac and love them both, and they'll be a unique SS for your bro to shoot).

JMHO


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I just sent a friend of mine a couple of custom slingshots I made for him. In the package was also a brand new Scout  My note to him was learn how to shoot with the Scout. Then play with the other ones once you have some experience. The reason I sent the Scout is many fold. It comes with flip clips which take the stress out of first time set up with new bands because wrap and tuck is not really that hard but you have to learn how to do it. The Scout can shoot all elastics flats and tubes and styles of shooting TTF, OTT, FTTH ,sideways. It has great ergonomic grip for Pinch grip or finger brace, It is a versatile all around slingshot and will do it all. It is a great starter slingshot but also great for an experienced shooter. I have three on hand right now one in my shooting box two in my stash  It is a classic well designed slingshot. Made in the USA  by a company that has all the supplies and support your brother will ever need


----------



## Puffstone (Nov 24, 2015)

Seems like scout it is. I will order up probably Friday. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

If your brother is in the Military... and he's going to be or has been deployed... just contact my Wife, Daranda, at [email protected] and we'll get you set up with a very special deal...

I've got a few extra G10 slingshots (the best material you can use for a slingshot imho) that you can have gratis... or there's some polymer models that'll hold up better than most wooden ones to field conditions we could get you as well.

Or... the slingshot you have pictured looks fine as well.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice move you are a great brother 
Cheers


----------



## Puffstone (Nov 24, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> If your brother is in the Military... and he's going to be or has been deployed... just contact my Wife, Daranda, at [email protected] and we'll get you set up with a very special deal...
> I've got a few extra G10 slingshots (the best material you can use for a slingshot imho) that you can have gratis... or there's some polymer models that'll hold up better than most wooden ones to field conditions we could get you as well.
> Or... the slingshot you have pictured looks fine as well.


Such a generous offer, thank you. I think I'm going to support simple shot and do the order of the scout. Simple shot has reached out to me and I think it's a great first slingshot for him. 
You guys are all awesome, I foresee I will be hanging around here for myself and will direct my brother here as wel. 
Thank you to all


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *For starters, a more versatile choice might be the Scout (Gen 2) from Simple Shot. You can order the adult starter kit - comes with 3 lbs. of ammo and safety glasses. Excellent product, highly reputable vendor. Bonus - it might be on sale for the holidays.*
> 
> *http://simple-shot.com/*


^ this

^ a million times this

That one off ebay looks okay, but realistically you have no idea if it is well made until you handle it, and no one seems t recognize the brand on on it. It's a risky buy to say the least, especially since it is a hand made plywood slingshot. The Scout(adult starter kit) gives him most everything he will need. You can also order an extra premade bandset or 2. On top of that the scout is the most versatile starting shooter there is. It will allow him to experiment with every grip style, every shooting style, and every band option in the hobby. You can't possible get better than that.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Puffstone said:


> Help me understand and educate me why the posted one is so bad? I'm not challanging you. I just want to learn. I find myself wanting one once Christmas is over


I don't think the one you posted a pic of is necessarily bad, but it also not that good. First off, the quality of the wood working isn't that hot. I'm no carpenter and my first ply slingshot was way better than this. It doesn't even look like it has a finish on it.

The design is fairly common, you can get a template for it with a simple google search, and it is a popular design, so that's all good. I think the real issue here is that it seems like no one recognizes the brand "river rat". Of course that my just be the name of the sling, but usually when you see something like that it is the person brand. If no one here recognizes the brand, it can't be that good. So as to quality, it's shady.

The last thing you want to shoot is a hand made wooden slingshot where you can't get good references as to the quality of the work. One of those forks snaps when you pull back and it's going to do some damage, possibly even exploding an eye.


----------

